# The Barr Report



## MatPat

I just read this post on the Barr Report:

http://www.barrreport.com/forums/showthread.php?t=792

Looks like Tom is giving a discount membership rate to Plant Club members. I know a few of you have asked if it is worth the $12.95 I think it is worth it just for the Barr Report Newsletters that Tom posts each month. 30% off makes it an even better deal!


----------



## brad

If we`re not already members we can`t see that thread either.


----------



## plantbrain

Yes, any club members get a discount for the yearly cost.

Send me the club's banner, I'll post it on my site/do an exchange etc, I do not put any business banners on my site. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Simpte 27

It seems we also need a coupon?


----------



## MatPat

brad said:


> If we`re not already members we can`t see that thread either.


Sorry about that brad. I didn't realize the thread wasn't part of the public forum on Tom's site.


----------



## brad

Which plant club would that be?


----------



## MatPat

brad said:


> Which plant club would that be?


I would guess any plant club with a banner according to Tom's response


----------



## plantbrain

Any local plant club.

Email greg on the BarrReport and he'll forward the info for you.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Simpte 27

I joined today. Been meaning to do it but never seem to remember till I'm on my way to work.


----------



## MatPat

Simpte 27 said:


> I joined today. Been meaning to do it but never seem to remember till I'm on my way to work.


Glad to see you joined tom's site. It is very informative to say the least. I guess you Couldn't wait until we got the banner for the club figured out huh?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

Would it be wrong if somebody forwarded my a monthly Barr Report to see if I am interested in subscribing?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

*Aquabid Demo*

MatPat,

Are you still up for doing the Aquabid auction demo before this month's meeting? I'm still interested in learning. If so, let me know what time you would like for me to show up tomorrow.

Thanks!
Rob


----------



## MatPat

rwoehr said:


> MatPat,
> 
> Are you still up for doing the Aquabid auction demo before this month's meeting? I'm still interested in learning. If so, let me know what time you would like for me to show up tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks!
> Rob


We can still do the Aquabid demo. For those that are interested, you can come at 12:30 versus 1:00pm. It shouldn't take too long to do


----------



## MatPat

rwoehr said:


> Would it be wrong if somebody forwarded my a monthly Barr Report to see if I am interested in subscribing?


I think that would probably violate a copyright law or something but I'm not sure. Trust me, it is worth the money


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

MatPat said:


> We can still do the Aquabid demo. For those that are interested, you can come at 12:30 versus 1:00pm. It shouldn't take too long to do


I'll be there!


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

MatPat said:


> I think that would probably violate a copyright law or something but I'm not sure. Trust me, it is worth the money


Yeah, you're probably right.


----------



## Simpte 27

Nevermind my post in the other thread. I see the meeting is at 1:00. I am hoping to hit the springboro store before I come. They carry excel. A little more expensive but it is local and I'm out. Also going to try to find out when they recieve shipments in and if they have any rummynosed tetras.


----------



## MatPat

Simpte 27 said:


> I am hoping to hit the springboro store before I come. They carry excel. A little more expensive but it is local and I'm out. Also going to try to find out when they recieve shipments in and if they have any rummynosed tetras.


I just ordered a 2L jug of Excel. If I'd have know you needed some I would've ordered more of it. I can purchase large quantities and split it up in the future if there is enough need for it. You'd have to bring your own container though 

Thanks for checking on the Rummy Nose. I would be interested in having them order some if they can.


----------



## molurus73

What is this Springboro store you speak of? I am not familiar with good stores north of me.


----------



## MatPat

As you exit 75 north onto 73 east towards Springboro there is a LFS just behind the Applebees, maybe 1/2 mile or so from the exit. It's on the right (south) side of 73. I don't remember the name but it is a fairly new store. I think it opened in May or June. They are supposed to have a 180g planted display tank but Damon said it wasn't up yet. I haven't been there in a while but have been meaning to go. Maybe Damon can get the name for us if he makes it there before the meeting...


----------



## molurus73

Nice. I have been looking for places to go north of Middletown. The only ones I know of are Superpetz by the mall and Jack's. Both of which I have in Middletown.


----------

